# How long will the wiki be down?



## Herr Riz (Mar 23, 2008)

The wiki has been down all weekend, with no explanation that I see here. I need to get the DSX recovery tool from it to unbrick my friend's DS-X, so can someone tell me what's going on?


----------



## xJonny (Mar 23, 2008)

It is under maintainance as confirmed here


----------



## Costello (Mar 24, 2008)

it's back up now!


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 24, 2008)

Great news ;-)


----------



## Dominator (Mar 24, 2008)

thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 cool


----------



## Prime (Mar 28, 2008)

it is down!


----------



## Samutz (Mar 28, 2008)

No, it's not. If you're getting "Server not found" errors or something similar, then your ISP (or whoever runs your dns server) needs to get their dns updated. Some people are having the same problem with mobile.gbatemp.net, blogs.gbatemp.net, pix.gbatemp.net, etc.


----------



## The Teej (Mar 28, 2008)

Samutz said:
			
		

> No, it's not. If you're getting "Server not found" errors or something similar, then your ISP (or whoever runs your dns server) needs to get their dns updated. Some people are having the same problem with mobile.gbatemp.net, blogs.gbatemp.net, pix.gbatemp.net, etc.



Is there a way of updating the dns yourself?


----------



## Samutz (Mar 29, 2008)

If you need a quick fix, open C:\Windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts (no file extention) in notepad or another text editor and add this line:


```
91.121.116.97ÂÂÂÂwiki.gbatemp.net
```

That's a tab between the IP and the domain name. You can also add more lines like this for the mobile, pix, and blogs sub-domains.


Also, if you've been connected to the net for a few days, you might want to clear your computer's cached dns before you try the hosts fix. You do this by opening a command line and typing 'ipconfig /flushdns'.
And then check if your ISP's updated yet using 'nslookup wiki.gbatemp.net'. If it resolves to the above IP, then it's working (although it'll resolve if you still have the quick fix in your hosts file).


----------

